#      2019   .

## Duna2019

,     2019   .    .      .   ?  ,    2019 ,    1  2020 ?  2017     2      2 ,   ,   . 
 -     ,  ,       ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     2019   .    .      .   ?  ,    2019 ,    1  2020 ?  2017     2      2 ,   ,   . 
>  -     ,  ,       ?


      ,   .

  2016                ( 4.1.1).  ,    ,               .
         .
    .15.13  (     ).
     28.11.2016    305-16-16035,               .     .

       ,     ,          ,     ,             .
       .2.9  ( ).
          .              ,            ,    ,   ,     ,       .
   17      02.06.2004.  10,              , ,   2  211        2.9      ,        
     -       ,        ,  , .             2.9    ,   . 

      ,    ,        ( ):
     .4.1.1  ,     03.07.2016  316- (        ),         ,       :
1.       (__ )
2.    (_, -    _ ).
3.        (_    ,       , ..   _ )

----------

